# this is an amazing site



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Teens in my town are all about getting pregnant and starting drama, im a black sheep. I live for halloween and because of this site, I feel like I belong somewhere. Thank you.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Doesn't it make you feel warm and fuzzy? I agree, these guys are great!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Its an amazing feeling, I love being somebody here


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey? Happyfeets and Copchick? You both are aware you two are part of the wonderful menagerie that is Hauntforum, right? The magic of Hauntforum is all the many characters, members, imagination and talent that each member brings to the forum and being accepted for the "Halloween in you" sure doesn't hurt either! I am with you guys!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool story bro


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Everyone here is so supportive and unjudgemental, I appreciate it


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad you found us!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I am very glad that I found you


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Everyone here is awesome, but there are a few, especially kind people on here, like P5 and Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

N. Fantom said:


> Everyone here is awesome, but there are a few, especially kind people on here, like P5 and Hairazor


Hey you kids get off my lawn!!!! Oh wait, this isn't the crabby old neighbor forum. Never mind, wrong forum. Everyone here is wonderful.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

So does this mean we_ shouldn't _get each other pregnant and cause drama ?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Hey you kids get off my lawn!!!! Oh wait, this isn't the crabby old neighbor forum. Never mind, wrong forum. Everyone here is wonderful.


I think we should all break out into a chorus of "Kumbaya"!



Evil Andrew said:


> So does this mean we_ shouldn't _get each other pregnant and cause drama ?


LMAO! This just struck me funny!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I call debbie! :googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Copchick said:


> I think we should all break out into a chorus of "Kumbaya"!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh sure, we seem all nice and helpful. As long as things are going our way. As long as you keep feeding into our Halloween obsession. As long as you keep providing us with fresh blood sweat and tears. But most of all, brains. But just try to stop. Just try to get out. That's when you will start to notice how lifelike our props are. That's when you notice that when someone stops posting here, one of the moderators have a new, very gory skull to post in the showroom. Just wait...oh my parole officer is here. Just act normal. Act like we were discussing the weather. Sure is hot around here. I mean hot as in temperature. Not hot like anything bad is going on. Just act normal, I'll talk to you later.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL @ Scareme


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

This has become the most open, amusing forum I've seen so far


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Happyfeets, everything seems cheery and bright for now, but just wait. This becomes more of an online asylum than a forum (and scareme's got the keys!!!) :googly:

Welcome to the forum. You'll find that this really is a great place to hang out and exchange ideas. And yes, we all are a little bit crazy here...


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

What fun would it be with "normal" people


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I tried normal once...don't see what the big deal is..kinda boring to me


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

highbury said:


> And yes, we all are a little bit crazy here...


Understatement.........


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

PirateLady said:


> I tried normal once...don't see what the big deal is..kinda boring to me


:jol:I think "normal" is the other white meat....not a big fan either.....


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

There's a lot of really friendly, helpful people


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome HappyFeets!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

you should get the preggie girls to join...they could use the username "happyfetus"..

welcome!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

aquariumreef said:


> I call debbie! :googly:


ohdeargod....call me for WHAT!!??

Wait..I don't want to freaking KNOW....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Happyfeets....join your school's theatre group...you don't' have to act, you can build or paint sets, do other stuff. That's where many unusual people (people from the same clan as all of us) come from...and they are less likely to breed. 

or so I'm guessing.....


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> you should get the preggie girls to join...they could use the username "happyfetus"..
> 
> welcome!!


I think I broke a rib laughing on that one, deb! owheheowhahaouch, sad, yet, true...:googly:


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I want to join the theater group but the only do acting and rehearsal


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I'm very glad your happy in finding a home for Halloween here! You're going to find a lot of different people here, each one has their own ideas and thoughts about what the season means to them. Each one decorates their haunts differently and are not afraid to share their experiences! That's what makes HauntForum unique! 

No matter what background we come from, or what country we hail from, we all enjoy and share one thing. 
It's what I call "The Spirit of Halloween". 

Happy Halloween, happyfeets!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

happyfeets said:


> What fun would it be with "normal" people


Couldn't have said it better myself!



Troll Wizard said:


> I'm very glad your happy in finding a home for Halloween here! You're going to find a lot of different people here, each one has their own ideas and thoughts about what the season means to them. Each one decorates their haunts differently and are not afraid to share their experiences! That's what makes HauntForum unique!
> 
> No matter what background we come from, or what country we hail from, we all enjoy and share one thing.
> It's what I call "The Spirit of Halloween".
> ...


I think it's what makes Halloween so much fun. There is no right or wrong way. It's all open to artistic expression.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

That's an amazing way to put it


----------

